#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-24
<big_t> whats going on people :)
 * valorie is finishing up the amarok insider
<big_t> right on, i just finish a conky.config :)
<big_t> valorie: its simple and my first one, all ready working on weather and music integration for the next one http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=134074
<valorie> is conky the info off to the right?
<big_t> yes
<valorie> i use kub. rather than ubuntu, so I've never used that
<valorie> that looks very cool
<big_t> thanks
<big_t> ubuntu10.10 here
<valorie> 10.10 here as well
<big_t> wow i did not notice thats kind of a bunk screen shot
<big_t> should of used shutter...
<MarkDude> Linux is a cult, but a good cult  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad6kHE-S1x0 Me giving a talk in the suit
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-25
<androidbruce> valorie, 
<valorie> hey androidbruce
<valorie> just back from The King's Speech
<valorie> sooooo excellent!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-26
<androidbruce> so anyone running ubuntu 11?
<valorie> not me, androidbruce
<valorie> but I am in KDE 4.6
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-28
<androidbruce> anyone alive tonight 
<big_t> sure, well kinda :|
<androidbruce> ha 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-23
<bkerensa> valorie: Any progress on the interview questions :) I'm hoping to have it up this week if possible
<cj> o/
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> hi cj
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-26
<bkerensa> valorie: Are you about?
<cj> hi bkerensa :)
<cj> bkerensa: she's always here!
<bkerensa> :P
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-23
<androidbruce> is anyone coordinating a release meetup? 
<valorie> release meetup, nice idea
<valorie> you should totally do that!
<valorie> it's right around LFNW, right?
 * valorie is too far into the trees to see the forest
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-24
<Salt> would be cool if ubuntu-wa could coordinate a table with the debian-seattle folks
<valorie> that is a truly awesome idea
<valorie> who should I contact?
<valorie> Salt: ^^^
<Salt> valorie, http://lists.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/debian-seattle-social
<valorie> thanks, Salt
<Salt> np
<valorie> it will be good to see you again
<valorie> since I skipped SeaGL
<Salt> which was pretty schweet
<Salt> seems like dates are almost picked for this years
<valorie> next year maybe it will work out
<valorie> husband is planning to hike the PCT in two years
<valorie> training and so forth is already starting to pick up
<valorie> so dunno
<Salt> very nice
<Salt> I wouldn't mind doing that sometime
<Salt> met a few people who were nearing the end of their treck
<valorie> it takes ~5 months
<valorie> so it will be after he retires
<Salt> pack multiple pairs of shoes
<valorie> I'll be hop-scotching around Cali etc meeting up with him, buying supplies, etc.
<Salt> gotcha, fun :)
<valorie> oh hell, can you see me walking 3000 miles in 5 mos?
<valorie> I don't want it enough
<Salt> I plan on spending this whole summer camping off a motorcycle hitting various events, conferences, and conventions
<valorie> going to Debconf?
<valorie> so tempting, so close....
<Salt> let me see, 3000 miles in 5 months, aprox 600 miles per month
<valorie> but right before Labor Day, which is the cabin
<Salt> roughly 20 miles per day
<Salt> that's very doable
<valorie> and the day after I fly off to Czech Republic for Akademy
<Salt> dang, didn't realize when/where it was
<Salt> I'd like to go...
<valorie> the tough part is getting through the snow and over the flooded creeks
<valorie> on the PCT
<Salt> on my calendar
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I would like to go for at least a couple of days
<valorie> we'll see
<Salt> wtf, google calendar can't do a reminder of 16 weeks
<Salt> that's bs
<Salt> they only do a month out
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-01-30
<markwalt> Hi guys.  I note that there are about 30 members awaiting approval on launchpad.  Is new membership suspended?
<valorie> ooo, I'd better look
<markwalt> I might be reading the site wrong, but it looks like some of the pending members have been pending for four years.
<valorie> that is probably right
<valorie> since a few key people left, nobody has been minding the store
<valorie> and I'm too busy to do it, but I might be able to approve members
<valorie> I'll look
<markwalt> Well, if you're taking volunteers, I'd volunteer to mind it.  I have time :-)
<markwalt> back in a sec.  Gonna switch to a real IRC client.
<valorie> ooo, tukwila
<valorie> you are local!
<Markwalt> Actually, I'm in Seattle :-)
<valorie> we used to have enough people to do events
<valorie> but I ran out of energy to organize all of them
<valorie> I can GO
<valorie> but I can't organize
<Markwalt> Ah, I see.  That happens
<Markwalt> I used to be the president of a hobbyist organization called Dragonflight, and I can relate.
<Markwalt> It helps if there are people willing to step up and take over for when you inevitably burn out.
<Markwalt> So... does this group...eh...do anything?
<valorie> we used to
<valorie> software freedom day, release parties, office hours.... or what do you call 'em
<valorie> testing and bug squashing sessions
<valorie> tables at oscon and lfnw
<valorie> seagl
<valorie> I did seagl last year with Scarlett from Portland
<valorie> I'm a kubuntu person btw
<valorie> nice to meet you Mark
<Markwalt> Nice to meet you
<Markwalt> I've never heard of SeaGL
<Markwalt> I guess I'm new to the community, but not new to Linux. I'm running Xubuntu
<valorie> very cool!
<valorie> SeaGL has been going for 4 years I believe
<valorie> I've been to two of them
<Markwalt> Huh.  I just looked them up.  I might have to go.
<Markwalt> I might actually volunteer to help them a bit.  I've got some experience running a convention.
<Salt> hi Markwalt !
<Salt> also have you heard of GSLUG?
<Markwalt> Greetings
<valorie> Salt my friend!
<Salt> valorie, it was so fun to have installfests and day against drm
<valorie> where are you?
<Markwalt> Nope, never heard of it
<Salt> valorie, FOSDEM
<Salt> giving a talk tomorrow actually
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> all my friends are at fosdem....
<Salt> yeah, I've seen a few of them! :P
<valorie> I'll bet you have !
<Salt> was so weird when talking to a volunteer and mentioned elcaset and they knew him
<valorie> all my circles converge there
<Salt> Markwalt, welcome to the area!
<Markwalt> Thanks
<valorie> linuxchix, kubuntu, ubuntu, kde, gsoc, and on and on
<Salt> this group has a rocky past and complete lack of leadership atm
<valorie> Salt: we are currently experiencing a weird glow in the sky
<Salt> oh yeah?
<valorie> any idea what that might be?
<Salt> >_>
<valorie> round, oh so bright.....
<valorie> lol
<Salt> nope, just streetlights
<Markwalt> Where?  Over Seattle?  I'm in Greenwood and it's dreary.  :-(
<Salt> and clouds
<Salt> Markwalt, she's joking because I am in Brussels atm
<Salt> been traveling since october
<Markwalt> Ah, I see
<Salt> anyway, GSLUG is the group I dumped my focus into and sometimes meets in the greenwood area
<Salt> still keep this channel alive in the hopes that it revives :)
 * valorie lives near Black Diamond
<Salt> currently the ubuntu oregon and ubuntu vancouver are way more active
<valorie> about an hour south from you, Markwalt
<valorie> I see blue sky and sunshine
<valorie> it was dreary and dark earlier, for sure
<Salt> is linuxchix still going on?
<valorie> indeed we do
<Salt> cool
<valorie> a couple of the fosdem organizers are linuxchix
<valorie> rycuda and yady
<Salt> I have really not learned names of anyone yet
<Salt> was so tired today, went home early actually
<valorie> f3ew from India is there as well
<valorie> you're missing the neon rollout dinner
<valorie> :-)
<Salt> neon?
<Salt> *guessing it is a kde thing*
<Salt> :P
<valorie> yes
<valorie> http://jriddell.org/2016/01/29/kde-neon-launches-at-fosdem-this-weekend/
<valorie> built on an ubuntu base
<Markwalt> GLSUG looks interesting, I might have to go.  Have a commitment every Saturday eve. but if it meets close to me, I might be able to swing it.
<Markwalt> GSLUG that is.
<Markwalt> Nice to meet you guys, heading out for a while.  Got company coming over, and my place is a mess :-)
<valorie> that was cool, and it's nice to hear from you Salt
<Salt> :)
<Salt> how are things there?
<Salt> lifewise
<valorie> well, my daddy is starting to forget how to swallow
<valorie> so that's hard
<valorie> life
<valorie> and death, I guess
<valorie> other than that, things are good
<valorie> especially when the sun shines
<Salt> your husband recovered from the hike?
<valorie> yup
<Salt> good good
<valorie> although his feet still hurt at the end of the day
<Salt> I'll bet
<valorie> but he's no longer a walking skeleton
<valorie> he's still really happy he did it
<valorie> are you enjoying your journey?
<Salt> so far so good
<Salt> though I have a conference in SF at the end of the month, so going to come back stateside for a bit
<Salt> ;)
<valorie> I love that you're doing this 
<valorie> adventure is good
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-01-31
<tvin> hi
<valorie> hello tvin
<tvin> valorie, would you be able to help me with a technical issue?
<valorie> perhaps, but that isn't really on topic here
<valorie> whatcha got?
<tvin> Trying to figure out how to make a usb live install
<valorie> ah, I don't have the bots here
<tvin> I used unebootin and it looked like it installed, but it won't boot
<tvin> bots?
<valorie> why not in #ubuntu?
<valorie> bots have nice bits of info such as links
<valorie> so first, did you verify the image?
<tvin> no
<tvin> I don't know exactly how to do that
<tvin> Is it a big deal if I don't?
<valorie> <ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> I msg'd the bot instead
<valorie> no, but if you have an incomplete or otherwise corrupted image, it won't boot no matter what
<valorie> md5sum just checks for a good image to start with
<valorie> easy and quick
<tvin> How do I determine what the checksum is suppose to be in the first place?
<valorie> where did you download the ISO?
<tvin> from ubuntu
<valorie> I use torrents which are automatically checked
<tvin> I did
<valorie> on that page should be an md5sum
<valorie> ok, if you used torrents, it's correct
<valorie> and unetbootin reported success
<valorie> and I suppose it checks too -- been an age since I used it
<tvin> seemed to have said it was installed successfully
<valorie> cool
<valorie> so, either unetbootin screwed it up, which is possible
<valorie> or you have a bad thumbdrive
<valorie> which is also highly possible
<tvin> Thumbdrive opens fine and shows me the files
<tvin> How do I check if there is a issue?
<valorie> tell me how you tried to boot from the drive?
<tvin> Set cmos to boot from external drive, and then rebooted. Even tried disabling HDD boot
<valorie> I mean, do you have "boot from USB if present" on top of the booting options?
<valorie> ok
<tvin> yes
<valorie> do you have another thumbdrive around?
<valorie> probably easiest to just burn to another drive if you have one
<tvin> assuming I dont get the same results
<valorie> otherwise, use dd to burn the thumbdrive
<tvin> dd?
<valorie> which is also easy, but a bit nailbiting
<valorie> hmmm, ubottu doesn't have a quick n' easy for dd
<valorie> it's a commandline tool
<valorie> man dd in your konsole or terminal
<valorie> oh, you're not using kubuntu, so console
<tvin> man dd path to ISO?
<valorie> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_flash_installation_media
<valorie> has a very good explanation
<valorie> caution: setting your destination wrong will over write 
<valorie> you can wreck your HD by setting it up wrong
<valorie> I wish you were asking in #ubuntu where there are lots more skilled folks than me
<tvin> that is for archlinux
<valorie> this really is not a help chan
<valorie> dd works the same everywhere
<valorie> basically just replace the actual path to your ubuntu iso from the directions
<valorie> Tip: Find out the name of your USB drive with lsblk. Make sure that it is not mounted.
<valorie> Run the following command, replacing /dev/sdx with your drive, e.g. /dev/sdb. (do not append a partition number, so do not use something like /dev/sdb1):
<valorie> # dd bs=4M if=/path/to/archlinux.iso of=/dev/sdx status=progress && sync
<tvin> Do I "eject volume" so it isn't mounted?
<tvin> valorie, ?
<valorie> hmmm, not in kubuntu, but I assume so
<tvin> How do I use lsblk to determine path?
<valorie> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/45820/how-to-umount-a-usb-drive has a more complete discussion of doing this on the commandline
<tvin> still need to know the proper path to the usb drive
<valorie> I just tried this, to prove it works: lsblk without a usb
<valorie> plug in usb
<valorie> lsblk
<valorie> and find that it is /dev/sdc
<valorie> as in the archlinux example
<tvin> "No command 'lsblk' found"
<valorie> sudo apt install lsblk
<tvin> "sudo: apt: command not found"
<valorie> so pmount /dev/sdc works, although I had to install pmount
<tvin> works to do what?
<valorie> to ensure that the drive is unmounted
<tvin> Well still need to determine path, and a way to install
<valorie> dd bs=4M if=/home/valorie/ISOs/sampleubuntu.iso of /dev/sdc status=progress && sync is what I would do
<valorie> lsblk tells you whether the USB is sda, b, c, whatever
<tvin> "dd: unrecognized operand `of'"
<tvin> I told you, that command didnt work to install lsblk
<valorie> tvin: how old is your ubuntu?
<tvin> 11.4
<valorie> of course you can use apt-get if you want, although that's old.....
<valorie> uh, that's no longer supported
<tvin> that's why Im trying to make this usb live of current version...
<valorie> 12.04 was an LTS, as well as 14.04
<valorie> got it
<valorie> so sudo apt-get lsblk
<tvin> E: Invalid operation lsblk
<valorie> messed up!
<valorie> sorry, I'm leaving, please us #ubuntu for more help
<tvin> I can't
